# Dirt cheap Maxpedition gear????



## Gearhead14 (Mar 20, 2012)

Ok, so I have been looking at the Maxpedition Lunada gearslinger, and I found a deal from a Airsoft retailer called Airsplat. I play airsoft myself, so I know a little about the site. The price they are asking is $35.00, and the Lunada usualy sells for about $100. Of course this price is without shipping, but still that's a crazy good price for that piece of gear. It could be a rip off or it could be a steal, so I was just wondering if anybody else has seen this, and perhaps even pulled the trigger. If so please tell me if you got ripped off or got a really good deal....this should get you to the site....http://www.airsplat.com/Items/MAX-0442-OD_2.htm


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

There are SEVERAL Chinese companies who make lower quality clones of Maxpedition, 5.11 and other products then sell them at discounted prices. Sometimes the sellers know they are rip-offs and sometimes they don't. But rest assured that clones are NOT going to stand the test of time and durability that the originals will. Airsoft companies are notorious for selling these knock-offs. I would double check and get assurances on their authenticity before spending my money.

The bag you linked looks like it big enough for a handgun and an iPad. Might explain the price tag as well.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I looked at their web site and did search for Maxpedition and the other bags are in line with most dealers around the country. To be honest I am not familiar with the bag in question, the Lunada. From its description it is a pretty small bag. I would want to see one in person before paying to have it shipped to me. I use the Falcon II and it is just a bit higher than I normally pay for one in their site. GB


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Airsoft is an excellent tool for force on force, low light, draw and fire, searching, point shooting, training tool where a real gun would either be dangerous or impractical.
Ordered on went to check out and the price jumped to $101.00 WTF


----------



## Gearhead14 (Mar 20, 2012)

LongRider said:


> Airsoft is an excellent tool for force on force, low light, draw and fire, searching, point shooting, training tool where a real gun would either be dangerous or impractical.
> Ordered on went to check out and the price jumped to $101.00 WTF


You tried to order the pack and it jumped to $101.00!!?? Holy crap, well I guess it makes sense because that is the price for the Maxpedition lunada. Seems crazy for such a small bag.


----------

